# Bargain Book Finds: October 2009



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here. For the September 2009 bargain book thread, see here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13144.msg253067.html#msg253067

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned" periodically. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5. . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

For whatever reason I hate seeing this thread empty at the beginning of the month, so here are a few to get everyone thinking bargain!









3.86

And for those of you who read mysteries but somehow still haven't read the Harry Bosch series, here is a great deal:









9.99 for his first three books.

I should note there is also a collection of books 4-6 for 9.99 as well if you enjoy the first three.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok...I can't figure out how to do the Kindle link thing...Sorry _(added it for you. Betsy)(oops wrong book, fixed it! _

The Flame Within $1.49











Product Description
The royal seat of Keepers' Garden has been usurped through assassination and the loose confederation of city-states within its borders is crumbling. After months of conflict, the Liberation and Imperials have emerged as the two major contenders for the throne.
But as one battle draws to a climax, another, darker cloud looms on the horizon.

The Flame Within follows Spirit Knight Aralon Mittel, part of a select elite of the soldiery trained in magic and the sword since late childhood. Yet Aralon is less known for his personal achievements than he is for being the younger brother of the missing Hyval Mittel, the Garden's greatest Spirit Knight.

Aralon is accompanied by Darvin Hegg, his former instructor and now his second officer, and Kiyana Irhan, a Mist Elf from beyond the reaches of the Garden. Join them as they attempt to end the Garden's civil war and are propelled into a conflict more profound than any had ever imagined...


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

The $1 Orbit book in October


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

All are $1.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought this book sometime ago in paper. . .just getting around to reading it and I see that it's available on Kindle for $3.01. I'm nearly halfway through and am enjoying it so far:











Sepulchre by Kate Moss









It's a fairly long book. . .near 600 pages. . . .


----------



## Ganne (Oct 29, 2008)

For those who like fantasy romance. Robin D. Owens novel Heart Dance is available on kindle for $1.53. It is one of a series, but can be read as a stand alone. As a side note, I love this series and the next book, Heart Change will be available Nov. 3.

Here is a link to the page (I have never been able to figure out how to paste picture link in replies).









--added image link. Betsy

Georgeanne


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ganne--

Is it the first in the series?  Sounds good.

Betsy


----------



## Ganne (Oct 29, 2008)

No, its actually 6th in the series.  All are available on kindle - the first one is Heartmate. You might get more out of them if read in order but they should work well as standalone novels, each focuses on a different couple.

Georgeanne


----------



## Ganne (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know if this has been posted before - mostly I'm playing with linkmaker, but it is for sale for $2.45 and is a spy thriller.

Georgeanne


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

It has good reviews, and is only .99


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Not sure if this has already been posted but it is new to me. Just $2.39


----------



## Ganne (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's one for $2.58


----------



## Ganne (Oct 29, 2008)

This sounded interesting too. (I'm bored and playing with jungle-search  ).

This one is $2.35


----------



## Ganne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok people, forget your gut reaction on the title of this book - its actually a mystery set in a science fiction convention where the main character is a first time author who book was unfortunately retitled by a publisher to be "Bimbos of the Death Sun". It is hilarious and if you have ever even thought about going to a science fiction con and like mysteries you will love it. It is toward what I would call the upper limits of a bargain price though - $3.99.


----------



## traci (Nov 19, 2008)

Sharyn McCrumb is one of my favorite mystery authors who has also written several literary novels set in the south. What ever she writes is all good and this particular book is all fun as well as a nice mystery.

Traci


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> It has good reviews, and is only .99


I know this is the bargain book section, not the free book section, but I wanted to point out that if one wanted to, one can get this book free (public domain) here:

http://manybooks.net/titles/macdonaletext99lilth11.html

$0.99 isn't bad, but you can't beat free! LOL


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Eight Southern Vampire books for $29.90 - $3.74 a piece. Courtesy of Books on the Knob and CS:


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> Eight Southern Vampire books for $29.90 - $3.74 a piece. Courtesy of Books on the Knob and CS:


wasn't really interested in this series, but at that price I may just have to bite....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, a reminder that we try to keep this thread lean and mean to help people find the bargains. I'll be doing some pruning tonight.

Betsy


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I bought this book sometime ago in paper. . .just getting around to reading it and I see that it's available on Kindle for $3.01. I'm nearly halfway through and am enjoying it so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is down to $2.20 for the Kindle version -- couldn't pass it up, it sounds interesting.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.79


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

$2.99 







$1.80









$3.83


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's one:











$3.95


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> This one is down to $2.20 for the Kindle version -- couldn't pass it up, it sounds interesting.


Thank you very much, RangerX, for taking the time to post the latest price reduction on this book! I was on the fence previously, when it was at above 3 bucks (I know, I'm a cheapskate), but at $2.20 I totally snatched it up.  Thanks!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I tried and tried to linkmaker this...









_--added Linkmaker link. Betsy_

for a penny.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Two tips for using LinkMaker. If you're trying to do a Kindle book, use the original LinkMaker 1.0.

And it's easier to do if you're using Firefox as your browser--copying the image is simpler and also I can grab the ASIN from the URL by doubleclicking on the ASIN in the address bar.

Good info about using LinkMaker or making links can be found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,405.msg271922.html#msg271922

Betsy


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Batgirl said:


> Has anybody who's read the individual books checked this out? There wouldn't be anything missing, would there? Thanks.
> 
> -Lynda


Does anybody know if this bundle of Southern Vampire books comes as one big file or 8 separate files?

N


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Does anybody know if this bundle of Southern Vampire books comes as one big file or 8 separate files?
> 
> N


From the sample, it looks like one big file.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I purchased it. It's one big file. Table of contents is linked, I believe, though.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What, is the sample all of book 1?
> 
> Betsy


Betsy,

In this case it is only part of the first book. It ends partway into chapter 4. About 2050 locations.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

Father Brown Mysteries. Two books for .99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FB5T8Q/ref=yml_dp


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

Dr. Thorndyke Mysteries Collection, Volume One (Four Books in One Volume!) OLDER books..looks like first published in 1911. Four books for .99. good reviews

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FB5ST6


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's one for $3.95:


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

MaureenH said:


> Dr. Thorndyke Mysteries Collection, Volume One (Four Books in One Volume!) OLDER books..looks like first published in 1911. Four books for .99. good reviews
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FB5ST6


Just an additiional note since I just purchased this volume.... there is a Volume 2 with four more Dr. Thorndyke mysteries..... also for 99 cents. So.... 8 books for $1.98. What a bargain!! A few of these stories are available for free from feedbooks.com but to have them bundled together for twenty-five cents each from Amazon is more than worth it to me! Sorry - my Mac just doesn't want to do linkmaker for me........


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughter just found this one - she's been watching this book since it first came out on Kindle at over $9.99 - now it's at $1.26, and looks interesting.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

For the cozy mystery fans out there looking for a light, funny read, the first of the Jaine Austen series, starring a struggling free-lance writer who lives in the "slums of Beverly Hills" is listed for $3.83:

http://www.amazon.com/This-Pen-For-Hire/dp/B002OM67MW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1255553954&sr=1-2

N


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

From the author of Last Tuesday http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NKLNUQ (which was really good (see my review) is still $0.99), another $0.99:


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Hope this isn't a repeat, but it is $1.00.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

No image for the Kindle version, but this is the link for the Kindle version. It's $2.00


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And another by Stacey Cochran, also $1










Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you are interested in World War 2 history, this is an excellent buy for $1.99. The original hardback was published in 2004, so it's reasonably current, though not brand new.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

$3.99 - Military Sci-Fi Anthology



From Amazon:


> *Product Description*
> 
> HARDCORE NEGOTIATIONS HAVE BEGUN
> 
> ...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I think this qualifies its Carly Phillips simply series in a 5 book bundle at $9.99 no pic for the bundle though
here is the link (I hope)

Carly Phillips's Simply Series Bundle









_edited to make it a text link since there was no image. . . . ._


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

While most of them aren't my style.. there are some interesting bundles available.. just type in
Kindle bundle (I typed in bundle and then selected Kindle bundle) and you get a nice list of book bundles for Kindle and they certainly seem like bargains if you like that author or series..


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just found the 6 Charlie Chan books for $6.99. . . . I think that qualifies as a bargain.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I downloaded the sample and read the first 10% or so of it. I'm going to give it a day to guard against impulse, but I think I shall be buying this bundle!


The Charlie Chan books are apparently in the public domain and can be found for free here:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?s=71030e877b07dd721cde530f80153d48&t=13643


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Marked, House of Night Book 1 is $2.39 right now down from $7.17 
YA vampire series by PC Cast and Kristen Cast











_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## alcina (Jul 2, 2009)

Joanna Fluke's mysteries seem to be around the $4.50 mark for quite a few titles, but here's a $3.99 one - my second bargain find that I haven't seen here before (my first someone beat me to posting!)
Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder



















_BTW I clearly didn't do the link maker thing right as no photo showed up in the test area...maybe this will work_


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ganne said:


> I don't know if this has been posted before - mostly I'm playing with linkmaker, but it is for sale for $2.45 and is a spy thriller.
> 
> Georgeanne


I just picked this book up for 62 CENTS!!!!!!!!!! Now, THAT'S an even better bargain!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think this is a new bundle, but I haven't seen it here.



I've read one of her books a few years ago and thought it was pretty good, never got around to buying anymore, but I'm going to get this pack eventually. It's six novels for $18.12 - *$3.02/book* is a bargain, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reminder to folks, we try to keep this thread lean and mean to make it easier to find the bargains! I'm going to be pruning the extraneous posts. Your post counts may be affected, sorry!

We all appreciate the bargains, but if y'all could hold down the number of "me, too" posts, it would make for less housekeeping for me  I really, really hate housekeeping! 

Thanks!!!

Betsy


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$1.10


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$1.19


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$1.47


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

.91--as noted in a later post, this book is no longer 91 cents. If you wanted it, hope you got it while it was hot!

Betsy


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Lots of bargains tonight, I wish some were titles that interested me!











$2.90


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

This is probably only a temporary bargain--The Friday Project, a small publisher that was picked up/merged/gobbled by a larger imprint early this year, seems to have some of its books on Amazon for around 3.50. I heard about a price drop by reading "Big Mouth" blog, but here's the thing--I think the price drop should be to 5.99--not 3.50. So if you're interested...might want to browse and snap up:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=friday+project&x=0&y=0

I couldn't figure out exactly how to just list all the Friday Project books (some in that list are not by them). You have to look in the publisher or "published by" in the listing. The price also gives a clue in some cases.

Here are two that I know are by them:

http://www.amazon.com/A-Z-of-Harry-Potter-An/dp/B002RI93ME/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256563824&sr=1-2 (Harry Potter from A to Z : Harry Potter is, without doubt, the publishing sensation of the past decade. Here for the first time in dictionary form is an unofficial readers' guide to all seven books. From 'Animagus' (a wizard that can transform into an animal) to 'Zonkos' (the joke and gift shop in Hogsmeade), Aubrey Malone explores the characters, creatures, places and spells that JK Rowling has brought to life so successfully. This is a must-have for all true Harry Potter fans, and the perfect way to celebrate the series that has captured the imagination of millions.

THis one:
http://www.amazon.com/Bullies-Bitches-and-Bastards/dp/B002TU1QF2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256563824&sr=1-4

is supposedly going to go down to 5.99 or so--I'm keeping my eye on it as it sounds interesting (sorry I couldn't get the link/picture to work.)

In Stitches, on the other hand, is marked at that 3.50 or so price--I think that one is supposed to go up to 5.99!

http://www.amazon.com/In-Stitches-ebook/dp/B002RI9AXG/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256563824&sr=1-7

If you just want to browse and grab, use the first link. One word of caution--having read some of the Friday Project offerings, there is sometimes bad language and...off topics. Not always, but you might want to grab a sample just to be sure and then snap up the book if it is your thing!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

OHMYGOSH--I just noticed this one: John Lenahan Shadowmagic -- if you like YA fantasy, THIS BOOK IS A MUST READ



The kindle version is 3.40 at this second:

http://www.amazon.com/Shadowmagic-ebook/dp/B002RI9EY6/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256573570&sr=1-18

This book was one of the BEST I read last year.

Maria


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> .91


Looks like this is at 9.99 now.

Breaking News by Martin Fletcher is 1.55.

Melissa


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> Lots of bargains tonight, I wish some were titles that interested me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this title is in the public domain and available free several places elsewhere? I think that book from a couple years ago "The Secret" was based on (and essentially a retelling of) this one, in modern day speak, if I heard correctly at the time. I haven't read either so I don't know first hand if that's the case however.

eta, if anyone is interested in buying this from amazon, for the convenience of whispernet delivery, there is also a (presumably identical) 99 cent one (same cover and author). Just click on it in the other formats of the book section.


----------



## alcina (Jul 2, 2009)

$1.00


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

1.99

Anybody out there know if these books need to read in order? I've only read the first two or three.

N


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Anybody out there know if these books need to read in order? I've only read the first two or three.
> 
> N


Yes, they really should be read in order, but they are all good - no disappointments along the way.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks!  

N


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

1.99

This one's a real page-turner.

N


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

The Walk: $1.99


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> 1.99
> 
> This one's a real page-turner.
> 
> N


Just want to second this opinion. Definitely a lot of fun.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

A is for Alibi Sue Grafton

Currently at $3.09











Q is for Quarry

Currently at $3.99


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> 1.99
> 
> This one's a real page-turner.
> 
> N


Hey, if you like that one, this author (Raymond Benson) also has 4 other books that are $1.99 each. They are:

*Evil Hours
Face Blind
Dark Side of the Morgue (Spike Berenger Rock 'n' Roll Hits)
A Hard Day's Death (Spike Berenger Rock 'n' Roll Hits) *

There's also one for $1.00 *BUT* it is just a short story, so I didn't include it in the list (it's called ON THE THRESHOLD OF A DEATH (Spike Berenger Rock 'n' Roll Hits)).

I've never heard of this author before. But at these prices (and recommendations!) I'm going to give them a try! Only one question: Does it matter which one I read first?

Thank you Neekeebee and CS for the recommendations!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

_Sweetie's Diamonds_ is the first book I've read by Benson. It's a stand-alone. I stumbled upon it by accident yesterday after typing "1.99" into Jungle Search. But I am definitely going to check out his other books. It looks like _A Hard Day's Death_ is Book 1 of the Spike Berenger series, and _Dark Side of the Morgue_ is Book 2. The rest on the list appear to be stand-alones. It's rare to see all of a published (in paper) author's books for such a low price. I'm wondering why, but I'm not complaining!

N


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I just bought all of these Benson books, great find!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$2.50


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.96


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.99


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

After all the debate about this book having a list price of $35, it's now $9.00.









If you don't mind waiting for the kindle version, it downloads on 12/24/09 - Merry Christmas book lovers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Technically, our ceiling for Bargains in this thread is $5, but I guess after thinking this one was going to be $35, $9 is quite a savings, LOL!

I haven't bought any SK in years, might have to think about this one...

Betsy


----------



## harfner (Jul 5, 2009)

$4.99: Rocket Boy and the Geek Girls

An anthology of science fiction by a group of professional SF authors, all women. Gotta love the title!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Just barely a bargain at $4.99, but it's a new book, and the digital list price is $23, so it's almost an 80% discount and not likely to last forever.
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51WILQa0XZL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-13,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.63


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$1.86


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.18


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.80


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This topic is now closed. For the November 2009 Bargain books go to:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15178.0.html

Go to the first message of this topic for the link to the prior month's Bargain Books

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

